# Anrufe von DTMS 0190826796 / 975



## Steffen27de (18 April 2004)

Hallo,

am 17 und 18.04.2004 bekam ich zwei Anrufe von folgenden Nummern:

0190 826 796 um 23.20 Uhr Nachts
0190 826 975 um 11 Uhr

Eine Suche bei der RegTP ergab, daß die Nummern der DTMS Marketing gehören. Die Anrufe habe ich nicht mitbekommen und demzufolge auch nicht abgenommen.

Meine Fragen:

1. kann ich die DTMS abmahnen (lassen)? Ich hätte ja eh bei einer 0190 Nummer im Display nicht abgenommen. Außerdem finde ich Anrufe zur Nachtzeit unerhört.

2. Welche Auskunftsansprüche habe ich (woher haben die meine Nummer usw.)?

Vielen Dank.

Steffen


----------



## Dino (18 April 2004)

Steffen27de schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Anrufe habe ich nicht mitbekommen und demzufolge auch nicht abgenommen...



Es war wohl auch eher nicht geplant, dass jemand diesen Anruf entgegennimmt. Vielmehr spekuliert man darauf, dass Du ohne weiteres Nachdenken zurückrufst, weil Du ja einen ach so wichtigen Anruf versäumt haben könntest.
Das wäre dann z.B. auch der Grund, weshalb diese Anrufe zur Nachtzeit erfolgen. Es klingelt ziemlich genau 1x. Zu wenig Zeit für jemanden, der im kuscheligen Bettchen vor sich hinschlummernd vom Klingeln jäh aus dem Schlaf gerissen wird. Wenn es jemand schaffen würde, den Anrif entgegenzunehmen, würden für den Anrufer Gebühren anfallen und das ist wohl genau das, was die Herrschaften vermeiden möchten.

Ich würde mich da gar nicht lange zieren und mich an die RegTP wenden. Sollen die sich mit DTMS auseinandersetzen.
Von DTMS bekommst Du bei einer entsprechenden Anfrage Auskunft über den Inhaber der Nummer. Aber das Ganze ist nach meiner Erfahrung derart gestaltet, dass Du Dich selbst mit diesem auseinandersetzen sollst. DTMS selbst wäscht die Hände in Unschuld. Dazu kommen für Dich Portokosten, weil Auskunft nur auf schriftliche Anfrage erteilt wird. Und was Du dann bekommst, ist höchstwahrscheinlich nicht einmal der tatsächliche Betreiber, sondern nur irgendeinen Nummern-Mieter, der einen Untermieter hat, der einen Untermieter hat, der einen Untermieter hat...

Ach ja... Woher die Deine Nummern haben? Zufall! Da werden massenhaft Nummern angeklingelt. Und sollte die eine oder andere nicht existieren, dann kratzt das eh keinen. Die Mehrzahl der Versuche erreicht eine vergebene Nummer.


----------



## Anonymous (18 April 2004)

Jau, hatte ich auch mit 0190-826796 heute, 18.4. mit 1x Klingeln. Die [edit]... rasseln automatisiert alle möglichen und unmöglichen Nummern von 01900001 - 01909999..... durch, bis die was gefunden haben bzw. jemand zurückruft. Dann wird's teuer. Das Handy habe ich nur selten in Betrieb, nicht allein aber auch wegen dem Anruf-Terror. Es muß bei mir nicht dauernd an sein. Insofern haben diese [edit] bei mir keine Chance.  Wenn ich so diverse Postings hier und in anderen Foren zu diesem Thema betrachte, scheint zur Zeit eine regelrechte Handy-Anrufterrorwelle durch's Land zu rollen. :bash:
Bei mir geht da NIX, die [edit] bleiben draußen! *grins*

Gruß wazi

_Mod-Edit: Weißt schon, warum.../Dino_


----------



## Dino (18 April 2004)

wazi schrieb:
			
		

> ...rasseln automatisiert alle möglichen und unmöglichen Nummern von 01900001 - 01909999..... durch, bis die was gefunden haben



Die rasseln sicher nicht alle 0190er durch, sondern vielmehr die Mobilfunk-Nummern. Die 0190er sind/ist nur die, die dem jeweiligen Spammer gehören/gehört.


----------



## Steffen27de (18 April 2004)

Hallo

Danke für die Antworten. Jetzt, wo ich die Masche kenne, kann man auch in Aktion treten...

Was den Portokassenbeutel angeht, so ist dieser gut gefüllt. Ich schreibe gerne und viel - auch an die DTMS, RegTP und StA.

Ich sehe das mal so, daß hier unmittelbar zum Betrug angesetzt wurde. Daher werde ich wohl Strafantrag stellen. Die DTMS werde ich um Auskunft bitten (nein auffordern). Mal sehen, wer Nummerninhaber ist. Schließlich geht an die RegTP eine Beschwerde samt Strafantrag in der Anlage.

Steffen


----------



## Reducal (18 April 2004)

Steffen27de schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe das mal so, daß hier unmittelbar zum Betrug angesetzt wurde. Daher werde ich wohl Strafantrag stellen. Die DTMS werde ich um Auskunft bitten (nein auffordern). Mal sehen, wer Nummerninhaber ist. Schließlich geht an die RegTP eine Beschwerde samt Strafantrag in der Anlage.
> 
> Steffen


Beschwerde an die RegTP ist OK - Strafantrag musst Du an eine StA oder Deine örtlich zuständige Polizei mit einer Anzeige richten.

Prinzipiell befürworte ich aber Deinen eingangs erwähnten Vorschlag der Abmahnung - auch für die DTMS AG gilt die Mitstörerhaftung! Wenn Deine Portokasse es tatsächlich derartig großzügig zulässt, dann solltest Du nur diesen Schritt wählen, da die anderen im ewigen Sand der Träume versinken!


----------



## Anonymous (22 April 2004)

*Wurde auch angerufen..*

Wurde auch von dieser Nummer angerufen, und werde mich beschweren....nur so kann man den Betrug stoppen....was ist aber eigentlich wenn ich mein Handy Nachts ausmache..und die Mailbox geht an...müssen die doch zahlen?


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2004)

In der Regel springt eine Mailbox nicht sofort an. Der kurze Ping geht dann ins Leere, da versäumte Anrufe nirgends gespeichert werden.


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2004)

Habe eine Firma für Kommunikationstechnik und eine Rechnung für die Recherche geschickt, schaun wir mal...

Dtms AG
z.Hd Frau M
55124 Mainz
Ratingen, 23. April 2004

DT 006...
Sehr geehrte Frau M.,
vielen Dank für die Beantwortung meiner Anfrage, als Anlage erhalten Sie eine Unterlassungsaufforderung an die Firma Chrystal Entertainment GmbH, Düsseldorf zu Kenntnisnahme.

Bezugnehmen auf Ihr Schreiben vom 21.04.04, (Abschaltung der Rufnummer 0190 826796), mache ich darauf aufmerksam das ich einen Anruf mit dem Absender dieser Rufnummer auf meinem Handy erhalten habe. Welche Firma für diesen Anruf die Verantwortung trägt kann ich nicht feststellen, jedoch habe ich bezugnehmend auf Ihre Auskunft eine Unterlassungsaufforderung und eine Rechnung für die Recherche an die Firma Chrystal Entertainment in Düsseldorf geschickt.

Inwieweit eine Auszahlung der möglicherweise nicht legal erwirtschafteten Erträge der Nutzung aus Mehrwertdiensten rechtlich vertretbar ist entzieht sich ebenfalls meiner Kenntnis, jedoch ist dieser Fall der Firma dtms nun bekannt.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Firma
Crystal Entertainment GmbH
z.Hd. Herrn.....
Emanuel-Leutze Str. 1B

40547 Düsseldorf

Ratingen, 23. April 2004
Ihr Anruf vom 19.04.2004

Sehr geehrter Herr .....,

am 19.04.04 um 00:35 Uhr erhielt ich einen Anruf auf meinem Mobiltelefon, Rufnummer 0171 6741377. Der Anrufer hinterlies in der Anrufliste den Eintrag +49 190 826796.

Über die 				Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post, 
Tulpenfeld 4, 
53113 Bonn 

erhielt ich die Information, dass die Firma dtms AG, Isaac Fulda-Allee5, 55124 diese Rufnummer verwaltet.

Auf meine Anfrage an die dtms AG, teilte mir die Qualitätsmanagerin der Firma mit, dass die entsprechende Rufnummer zur fraglichen Zeit von der	Crystal Entertainment GmbH, 
Geschäftsführer......
Emanuel-Leutze Str. 1B
40547 Düsseldorf

betrieben wurde

Da ich mein Mobiltelefon aus persönlichen Gründen auch nachts eingeschaltet habe, wurde ich durch den o.g. Anruf aufgeweckt. Um solchen oder ähnlichen Störungen zukünftig entgegenzuwirken, blieb mir nur die Möglichkeit dieser Recherche. Die Kosten für meine Bemühungen habe ich in der anliegenden Rechnung zusammengestellt. 

Von einer Schadenersatzklage, bzw. von einer Klage auf Unterlassung werde ich bei fristgerechter Zahlung der Rechnung absehen.

Hiermit fordere ich Sie unter Androhung weiterer rechtlicher Schritte auf, mich nicht mehr mit „Anrufer-Werbung“ zu belästigen.

Für Rückfragen erreichen Sie mich unter den angegebenen Kommunikationswegen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Klaus S
Anlagen: Eine Rechnung

_Persönliche Daten gelöscht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#9
tf /moderator_


----------



## Steffen27de (23 April 2004)

Hallo,

http://www.crystalentertainment.de/

sieht alles schon sehr verdächtig aus.....

Was meine Bemühungen angeht, so bin ich nicht wirklich weiter gekommen. Zunächst habe ich mal bei der RegTP um Auskunft gem. § 43a TDG gebeten. Dass die DTMS dahinter steckt, ist mir schon klar. Das kann man ja über die Suchmaschine erfahren. 

Ich werde nun am besten mal die DTMS anschreiben.  Sollte sich mein Verdacht bzgl. o.g. Firma bestätigen, wird die abgemahnt. Außerdem geht ein Schreiben an die Wettbewerbszentrale.

Steffen


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2004)

Brauchst du nicht unbedingt anschreiben, habe ein Schreiben der DTMS vorliegen, das meine Angaben bestätigt.

Wenn du möchtest bekommst du es per Fax

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## Steffen27de (23 April 2004)

Hallo Klaus,

ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar. Falls Du Dich hier anmeldest, könnte ich Dir via PN meine persönlichen Daten zusenden. 

Oder Du sendest mir eine PN mit Deiner Mail. 

Sag mal, was hast Du denen eigentlich in Rechnung gestellt?

Übrigens die Düsseldorfer Adresse der Crystal Entertainment GmbH scheint ein wahres Mekka für Telefonspezialisten zu sein: dort hat nämlich auch die Crystal Medialog GmbH ihren Sitz. Nun rate mal, wer Geschäftsführer ist 

Steffen


----------



## Reducal (23 April 2004)

Klaussc schrieb:
			
		

> ...Sehr geehrte Frau M.,


Auf die Antwort von Frau ...rcan kan man gespannt sein.


			
				Steffen27de schrieb:
			
		

> Dass die DTMS dahinter steckt, ist mir schon klar.


...mir nicht - die DTMS ist allenfalls ein Mitverdiener ihres Kunden


			
				Steffen27de schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem geht ein Schreiben an die Wettbewerbszentrale.


Wer ist denn das? Falls Du die Verbraucherzentrale Deines Bundeslandes meinst, so sind die für jedes Schreiben dankbar, wenngleich nicht jedes Beachtung findet.


			
				Klaussc schrieb:
			
		

> Von einer Schadenersatzklage, bzw. von einer Klage auf Unterlassung werde ich bei fristgerechter Zahlung der Rechnung absehen.


Ist Dir wirklich ein Schaden entstanden, den Du ersetzt haben möchtest? Beziffere ihn und mache Dir nochmals Gedanken über die Aussage - Deine Gegenüber sind Anwälte, die Ihr Geschäft gut kennen.


			
				Klaussc schrieb:
			
		

> Klage auf Unterlassung


 :dafuer: , gegen wen auch immer, wenn man es tatsächlich im Kreuz hat.


----------



## Steffen27de (23 April 2004)

Also wenn die DTMS Mitverdiener ist, dann steckt sie jedenfalls mit drin - und nicht dahinter. Frei nach dem Motto: mitten drin statt nur dabei. Prima!

Die Wettbewerbszentrale mahnt gern und viel ab. Mehr sage ich dazu nicht. Übrigens kostet den Betroffenen der Spaß ca. 190 EUR.

Auf der HP:

http://www.wettbewerbszentrale.de/de/

findet sich auch ein "Denunzierungsformular". Dabei fällt mir ein, daß die DTMS im Impressum die Preisangabe hinter ihrer 0800 Nummer vergessen hat - zu schade aber auch.  

Steffen


----------



## Dino (23 April 2004)

Steffen27de schrieb:
			
		

> ...daß die DTMS...die Preisangabe hinter ihrer 0800 Nummer vergessen hat - zu schade aber auch.



Hää? Ach sooo, das war als Scherz gedacht. Oder doch nicht?


----------



## Anonymous (24 April 2004)

*Crystal Entertainment GmbH,*

holla,

mich haben sie auch angeklingelt,exakt 1 mal,

habs gehört

aus der site des anbieters kann man erfahren was welche nummern kosten und die armen ... die zurückgerufen haben waren mit 1,86 dabei

es ist wirklich unerhört,wozu habe ich mir denn eine geheimnummer zugelegt


----------



## technofreak (24 April 2004)

*Re: Crystal Entertainment GmbH,*



			
				Booga schrieb:
			
		

> es ist wirklich unerhört,wozu habe ich mir denn eine geheimnummer zugelegt



Geheimnummer heißt nur, daß du nicht im Telefonverzeichnis stehst. Die Anrufe werden aber 
computergeneriert nicht von Hand , da werden einfach alle Nummern "durchgenudelt" 
ob existierend, geheim oder nicht.


----------



## Steffen27de (24 April 2004)

Hallo,

heute kam Post von der RegTP; der Verdacht bzgl. Crystal Ent. GmbG hat sich bestätigt. 

Für die andere Nummer ist verantwortlich:

Newtex GmbH
Podbielskistr. 325
30659 Hannover

vertreten duch Hr. []

kennt die einer?

Steffen

*[Virenscanner: Namen entfernt]*


----------



## Steffen27de (24 April 2004)

@Dino

nein, daß mit der DTMS war kein Scherz. Ich werde noch HEUTE das Denunzierungsformular der Wettbewerbzentrale ausfüllen - da bin ich Kumpel.   

Steffen


----------



## Dino (24 April 2004)

Ich bezog den Scherz auf die Forderung nach einer Gebührenangabe für die 0800er-Nummer. Die ist nämlich grundsätzlich kostenlos und deshalb bedarf es keines Hinweises auf die Kosten....


----------



## Steffen27de (25 April 2004)

@Dino

habe mich vertippt: die haben eine 0180 3 Nummer. Und die kostet doch  	9,0 ct/ min. Oder irre ich mich?

Steffen


----------



## Dino (25 April 2004)

Steffen27de schrieb:
			
		

> @Dino... Oder irre ich mich?...



Aha, das ist dann sicher etwas anderes. Man beachte hierzu folgendes Urteil des Landgerichts Itzehoe von 09/2002, das ich eben mal auf die Schnelle aus dem Netz gekramt habe:

Jurawelt.com

Da ging es um 6 ct./min. Der Richterin genügte die Argumentation, dass der Preis sogar noch unter dem eines normalen Ferngesprächs liege, nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2004)

*0190 856178*

Hallo,.. wollt da noch ne nummer adden die wohl mit in die Spalte passt.. ich wurde heute morgen um 3:56 von 0190856178 angeklingelt... nach regulierungsbehörde läuft auch diese nummer unter der DTMS Deutsche Telefon- und Marketing Services AG.. eine Frechheit einen am Sonntag um kurz vor 4 anzurufen...


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2004)

*0190826796*

:evil: mich hats auch getroffen. Macht es Sinn, dass jeder der sich von denen belästigt fühlt was unternimmt oder reicht da Einer?


----------



## Reducal (25 April 2004)

Einer ist keiner - um so mehr, desto besser! (Ein einzelner könnte sich ja täuschen.)


----------



## Anonymous (26 April 2004)

Wir haben jetzt auch so von dtms AG Nexnet
einen Betrag von 15,37 Euro auf unserer Telefonrechnung stehen.
Allerdings sollen wir noch 3 Tage warten, bis die Daten erfolgen.
Saftladen.
Telekom wills auch net aus Rechnung nehmen, damit wir das anderweitig klären.
Muss da wohl warten oder?


----------



## Steffen27de (27 April 2004)

Hallo,

So, ich habe gestern mal den gesamten Sachverhalt mit den Ergebnissen meiner Auskunftsansprüche an die Wettbewerbszentrale geschickt.  

Steffen


----------



## Steffen27de (27 April 2004)

Gerade kam Post von der DTMS: beide Nummern wurden gesperrt; außerdem wollen die Schritte nach § 13a TKV durchführen - was auch immer die beinhalten mögen. 

Steffen


----------



## Reducal (27 April 2004)

Steffen27de schrieb:
			
		

> ... was auch immer die beinhalten mögen.
> 
> Steffen


...soll heißen, der Anbieter wird erstmal abgemahnt (besser ermahnt) und dass die Nummern wahrscheinlich abgeschaltet werden sowie die Anbietervergütung (also der Anteil für den Inhalteanbieter) vorerst zurück behalten wird, bis zumindest alle Widersprüche von Endkunden berücksichtigt sind.
I. d. R. führt die Umsetzung des § 13a TKG auch zur Kündigung des Vertragsverhältnisses zwischen dem Nummernanbieter und dessen Kunden, dem Inhalteanbieter.
Fraglich ist nur, was mit den Erlösen geschieht, die nicht dem Widerspruch eines Endkunden unterliegen. Ich befürchte fast, dass der Nummernanbieter einen langen Atem hat und das Geld ziemlich lang bei sich liegen lässt. Eine Rückzahlung an alle Endkunden, die von einer missbräuchlich angewendeten Nummer betroffen wurden, ist bislang gesetzlich nicht geregelt.
Nach außen hin wäscht sich der Nummernanbieter mit den "freiwillig" ergriffenen Maßnahmen rein - eine Mitstörerhaftung oder gar eine Mittäterschaft bei nachgewiesenem Betrug kann ihm nicht unterstellt/nachgewiesen werden. Der Verdacht auf die Geldwäsche ist damit auch vom Tisch.


----------



## Anonymous (28 April 2004)

*Antwort*

Entsprechende Überlegungen werden hier

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/rechtslage3.htm

angestellt.


----------



## KatzenHai (28 April 2004)

*Re: Antwort*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Entsprechende Überlegungen werden hier
> 
> http://www.dialerundrecht.de/rechtslage3.htm
> 
> angestellt.



Nicht wirklich. Der Unterschied zwischen Dialer und Anruf bzw. SMS ist bekannt, oder?


----------



## Steffen27de (28 April 2004)

@Klaus

m.E. ist der reine Arbeitsaufwand - wie bei der Abwehr unberechtigter Forderungen - nicht ersatzfähig. 

Steffen


----------



## Klaussc (28 April 2004)

@steffen

müsste man mal prüfen, habe eine vernünftige Rechnung geschrieben mit MwSt und Steuernummer.... es geht auch nicht wirklich ums Geld

Der Inhaber von www.wiwo-marketing.com hat auch die www.malcom-media.com registriert, die Webseiten sind praktisch gleich und kein Impressum... 

http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/13032/0

und bei denen hat schon einmal jemand angerufen, nach dem Datum läuft das schon ewig so!

Damit ist Holland wohl vom Tisch.

Gibt es kein Urteil, dass die Vermieter ebenfalls für den Missbrauch haftbar macht?

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## technofreak (28 April 2004)

Klaussc schrieb:
			
		

> Der Inhaber von www.wiwo-marketing.com hat auch die www.malcom-media.com
> registriert, die Webseiten sind praktisch gleich und kein Impressum...


http://www.wiwo-marketing.com/wiwoimpressum.php


> Impressum
> 
> Hier entsteht derzeit unser Impressum.


für eine Marketingfirma ein etwas seltsames Impressum


----------



## Steffen27de (13 Mai 2004)

Heute kam Post aus Bad Homburg. Der DSW hat ein Aktenzeichen vergeben und sich der Sache angenommen.

Steffen


----------



## Anonymous (14 Mai 2004)

*Re: Sitz in Holland!*

lass mal leiber sein,bringt nix


----------



## Anonymous (14 Mai 2004)

*Vollidioten*

Ich stelle fest, das es hier von Vollidioten leider nur so wimmelt.
Wiso ruft Ihr zurück ?
Wie arm muss man sein, um so viel Zeit aufzuwenden für nix?
Sorry aber Ihr habt selber Schuld.
Nur weiter so, ein Board für Looser und Denunzianten.


----------



## Heiko (14 Mai 2004)

*Re: Vollidioten*



			
				rupert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stelle fest, das es hier von Vollidioten leider nur so wimmelt.


Unter welchem Stein bist Du denn vorgekrochen?
Egal - kriech zurück.
Und behalte Deine Beleidigungen für Dich.


----------



## KatzenHai (16 Mai 2004)

Ach Heiko, lass sie doch:



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> lass mal leiber sein,bringt nix



und



			
				rupert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stelle fest, das es hier von Vollidioten leider nur so wimmelt.
> Wiso ruft Ihr zurück ?
> Wie arm muss man sein, um so viel Zeit aufzuwenden für nix?
> Sorry aber Ihr habt selber Schuld.
> Nur weiter so, ein Board für Looser und Denunzianten.



zeigen doch mal wieder in schönster Reinform, wie sehr dein Forum inzwischen von der Gegenseite beachtet und gefürchtet wird. Es wird versucht, Geschädigte durch haltlose Minimal-Verbaldiarrhoe (1. Posting) zu verunsichern - oder dann eben unter der Gürtellinie, wenn man das Gefühl hat, dass dies auch nicht reicht. Und alles natürlich schön anonym ...

"Einmal Rupert und zurück" - in dieser Galaxis hilft auch kein Reiseführer mehr!


----------



## Heiko (16 Mai 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> zeigen doch mal wieder in schönster Reinform, wie sehr dein Forum inzwischen von der Gegenseite beachtet und gefürchtet wird. Es wird versucht, Geschädigte durch haltlose Minimal-Verbaldiarrhoe (1. Posting) zu verunsichern - oder dann eben unter der Gürtellinie, wenn man das Gefühl hat, dass dies auch nicht reicht. Und alles natürlich schön anonym ...


Das ist klar. 
Aber auch anonyme Beleidigungen gehen am Ziel vorbei. Das muß nicht sein.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Mai 2004)

..das wäre doch ganz leicht zu klären. Ruft einfach unter den angegebenen Nummern u´zurück und beschimpft die Leute! Dann gehts Euch allen besser!  :bigcry:


----------



## technofreak (25 Mai 2004)

Aber sonst geht´s dir gesund ? 

.


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2005)

*1 Jahr später - gleiche Story - andere Nummer*

Hallo zusammen,

heute 19.08.2005 hat es wieder gebimmelt (nur 1x).

+491737370129

Wieder über:
dtms AG
Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5
55124 Mainz

Unter-Unter-Unter-Untermieter unbekannt. Beschwerde ist schon eingelegt.
www.bundesnetzagentur.de
[email protected]

Wehrt euch


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2005)

Vielen Dank.

hi!

habe ein paar fragen.
uns zwar geht es um folgendes.
meine eltern haben in diesem monat schon 3-4 mal in diesem monat anrufe bekommen.
und die haben diese nummer von denen bekommen :
0190 856178
es wurde gesagt das meine eltern geld gewonnen hätten und das sie sich unter der nummer melden solllten.
bis jetzt haben sie es nicht getan.
was sagt ihr dazu?
wie kann ich rauskriegen von wem die nr. ist?
irgendwelche tipps??


danke


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wie kann ich rauskriegen von wem die nr. ist?
> irgendwelche tipps??


RegTp 


> 1 Datensatz gefunden
> Dienstekennzahl 	Rufnummer 	Betreiber
> 190	856178	DTMS - Deutsche Telefon- und
> Adresse:
> ...


Die haben die Nummer vermietet , daher müssen die auch die Auskunft erteilen , wer der nächste in der 
Weitervermietungskette ist 
http://www.dtms.de/

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Oktober 2005)

0190856178 ist schon gesperrt
--> bna
bitte trotzdem bei dtms nachfragen, Danke.


> anrufe bekommen


????
steht bei der BNA unter "SMS"
?????


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2005)

*DTMS Ag*

hy,
auch ich habe in letzter zeit mehrfach anrufe von zwei verschiedenen nummern die über die dtms geschaltet sind erhalten 
einmal 0190 856178 und 0190851322
habe der dtms gedroht wenn solche anrufe weiterhin vorkommen werde ich meinen anwalt einschalten.
vielleich können sich auch mehrere zusammentun. wie ich sehe geht es vielen so und immer wieder erscheint die dtms das finde ich schon sehr merkwürdig


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Oktober 2005)

bei der BNA beschweren, an DTMS schreiben: wer ist Letztverantwortlicher?
856178 ist gesperrt (Rückruf)
siehe BNA --> trotzdem nachfragen

851322 ist noch nicht gesperrt --> BNA, DTMS --> nachfragen!

BNA-mail-Adresse für Rufnummernspam

rufnummernspam [at...] bundesnetzagentur.de


----------

